# Skye's Last Year



## scagigal (Feb 5, 2008)

I need some advice from experienced dog owners.

My 15 year old golden is in her last year. About 6 months ago they found a cancerous tumor on her hip. It has gotten bigger but the growth has slowed down. She is having trouble going up stairs on her own but can do it with someone walking behind her. Within the past week she has been pooping in our room at night.

I know of people who have put their dogs down shortly after. When do you think is the inevitable sign that it is time to put her down?


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this. Unfortunately the decision is yours to make alone and cannot be made by anyone. What I will say is that in your heart you know how well or unwell she is, what her quality of life is. It is the hardest decision we have to make for our fur babies, but as a mum that has had to make this decision my advice is rather a day too early than a day too late. Your Skye has filled your life with love and happiness for the last 15 years and if she could lay down and pass in her sleep to please you she would. I always say that the day we make that decision is the day we prove how much we love them as we know that is the day our heart breaks. I can only wish you strength to deal with what must be the hardest decision for your dear girl I feel that you are already coming to conclusions yourself as you are posting here and asking for answers. There are none, it is between you, your family, your beautiful girl and your vet. I wish you peace of mind and clarity.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so so sorry that you are going through this. It is never easy to see our best buddies like that

Knowing when is one of the most painful and intense parts of golden guardianship.
It is a very personal decision and depends on what you would want if the situation were reversed.

I have read that many of us rely on that look in their eye to know when it is time.

When my golden could no longer manage the stairs we took our mattress and slept in the lounge room. When she could not walk we carried her outside. It was a week later when she lost her glow, when things got all too painful for her, when we could see it in her eyes that she was really struggling we were left with no choice but to set her free. The bad had outweighed the good. There is no longer a question. Living was a curse, freedom was a blessing. When the time is right it will be crystal clear and things are taken out of your hands. 

I wish you and Skye great peace and comfort during this very difficult time.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about your good ole gal! I have a 10+ girl that I hope makes it as far as yours has. I have had 4 others that died of cancer, in each case we knew when it was time. it was different with each dog, but you just know. Seems to me one morning they just could not do it anymore, then I took them in....but I think it is best to say, you will know when the time comes. 

God Bless and good luck...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am sorry about Skye and that you are faced with making this decision. 
I have been through it more times than I wish, it has been different with each dog. 
Follow your heart and your instincts, when Skye's quality of life has significantly changed to where she is having more bad days than good ones, you will know her time has come. 

You have been blessed with 15 wonderful years with Skye, setting her free of her pain and suffering is the ultimate gift of love you can give your girl although it will break your heart. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## scagigal (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies and kind words. She has the same old glow and she will do a little "run" outside to play still. It is the pooping in our room that scared me because I remember that is when we put down my childhood dog.
I hope she sees the new year.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I agree with advice given by other posters. It is a very hard, sad, and final decision. Honestly, I've always heard people say "you will know" when it's time. But working at a vet hospital, there are families that very often don't know when it's time. Because they can't think of the finality they wait until it is much to unfair for the pet. Everyone hopes the pet will peacefully pass in their sleep and this is most times not how it happens.

We just went thru it with our 16 yr old lab. She'd lost the use of her front left leg but managed well enough with the other three. She then started having issues with steps and in general, just walking. We assisted her when she needed to go out and we even started carrying her to the outside. She still had the spark in her eyes and would always greet you at the door wagging her tail.

We knew time with her was coming close to ending but as long as that spark was there, we couldn't do it. Then, sadly, she got bumped into by our two other dogs which caused her to fall ending up with a nasty spiral fracture in the bad leg. The decision was then made for us..... she was put down at the emergency vet.

With that being said...... I agree that it is a personal decision. I am so sorry for you all.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I am so sorry. As others have said, there is never a perfect time. It is easiest when the animal herself "decides," so to speak-- a blessing in many ways-- but all too often it just doesn't happen that way and humans are left to make a heart-wrenching decision. Even _not_ making a decision is a decision.

I think the time is when you feel her dignity is compromised. When you take that into account, you can then make sure her passing is also dignified-- perhaps in her own home that she has known, where she has always been treasured. This way you can be fully present to help usher her into her next life, just as a midwife helps bring babies into this one.

May you have much peace with your decision.


----------

